# Hilfe bei einem Programm



## LouisIn4D (28. Okt 2015)

Hey,

ich habe jetzt ca. 2 Stunden mit dem Programm verbracht, bekomme es aber immer noch nicht hin.. 
Ich bräuchte ganz dringend eure Hilfe, da ich morgen WI (Wirtschaftsinformatik) habe. Ich komme einfach nicht klar.

Wenn es geht und einer Zeit hat kann er das Programm ja mal schreiben..

Danke MFG

Louis


----------



## strußi (28. Okt 2015)

da fehlen noch ein paar infos, und es wird nur wenige geben, dir das programm code

und was hast du schon programmiert in code-tags (zwischen diskette und Filmstreifen)


----------



## Joose (28. Okt 2015)

Was hast du denn schon alles an Code? Wo kennst du dich nicht aus?


----------

